# Well Hello there!



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

I was looking for a forum to post at and thought I'd give this one a try.

It seems good! Looks like there's a decent mix of opinions and political leanings. I've been around some forums for a while and have already seen a familiar handle.

Hopefully I get to stick around.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello there Pilgrim


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 10, 2017)

Howdy Duke! 

They do have a good filtering system here, it will help clean up a lot of garbage.


----------



## miketx (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I was looking for a forum to post at and thought I'd give this one a try.
> 
> It seems good! Looks like there's a decent mix of opinions and political leanings. I've been around some forums for a while and have already seen a familiar handle.
> 
> Hopefully I get to stick around.


Welcome to the mud pit.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 10, 2017)

Sorry, did you welcome earlier, so I wont' greet you here.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 10, 2017)

Howdy..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I was looking for a forum to post at and thought I'd give this one a try.
> 
> It seems good! Looks like there's a decent mix of opinions and political leanings. I've been around some forums for a while and have already seen a familiar handle.
> 
> Hopefully I get to stick around.



Hello,

Did you know that John Wayne was originally offered the role of Harry Callaghan in "Dirty Harry" and for some reason he turned it down, so Warner Brothers went with Clint Eastwood.

Harry Callaghan was also offered bizarrely to Frank Sinatra, and also less bizarrely to Burt Lancaster, Robert Mitchum and Steve McQueen.

Clint Eastwood _is_ Harry Callaghan, but he was the fifth choice for that role, pretty astonishing stuff.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for a forum to post at and thought I'd give this one a try.
> ...



I'm glad Clint got it instead.  John Wayne is old and fat and too stereotypical.  I think he is highly overrated.

I don't like his voice either.  Pilgrim!  Lol.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...





I remember you from PF. Hello again!


I was Mr. Rogers there. 

Was it you that banned me? No, It was Lee S.

I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I haven't seen that many of John Wayne films, this is because I'm not a fan of Westerns.

I do like some Westerns such as "High Plains Drifter" made in 1973 starring and directed by Clint Eastwood and "Once Upon A Time In The West" made in 1968 by Sergio Leone.

High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia

Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for a forum to post at and thought I'd give this one a try.
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Harry Callaghan was also offered bizarrely to Frank Sinatra,



Why?

He did a couple of detective movies around that time.

Tony Rome, Lady in Cement...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Oh hey!  I remember you!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Well I just can't envisage Frank Sinatra as Harry Callaghan myself.

"Tony Rome" and "Lady In Cement" are both good, as is "The Detective" from 1968, it's not a Tony Rome film, Frank Sinatra plays Detective Sgt. Joe Leland and it also stars Lee Remick, Robert Duvall and Ralph Meeker ("Kiss Me Deadly" is one of the great later period American Film Noir and Ralph Meeker _is_ Mike Hammer)

The Detective (1968 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Hi again!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What is PF Chris?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The Outlaw Josie Wales and The Good, The Bad, and the Ugly - two must see Clint movies.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



It's a forum.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Hi and welcome to the zoo!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Sinatra was more suited to a gangster type role.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome Marion Morrison ...John Wayne ! the best in the west 





John Wayne


----------



## norwegen (Feb 10, 2017)

I remember seeing at least one of the covered bridges in Madison County.  Which means, of course, that  Marion and Clint, as I like to call them, must have been, like, really tight.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I agree, but also Frank Sinatra was very good in "The Man With The Golden Arm" and "Suddenly"

"The Man With The Golden Arm" made in 1955 and directed by Otto Preminger and also starring Kim Novak.

The Man with the Golden Arm - Wikipedia

"Suddenly" made in 1954 and directed by Lewis Allen and also starring Sterling Hayden.

Suddenly (1954 film) - Wikipedia


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I was looking for a forum to post at and thought I'd give this one a try.
> 
> It seems good! Looks like there's a decent mix of opinions and political leanings. I've been around some forums for a while and have already seen a familiar handle.
> 
> Hopefully I get to stick around.


Howdy!




​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for a forum to post at and thought I'd give this one a try.
> ...



I was literally holding my breath Mr. Hoss, I thought you were going to post that...._thing_ again.

You know the _thing_ I'm referring to


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Next time Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I'll be hiding under my bed


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Private joke?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Trust me, you _don't_ want to go there, I'm psychologically scarred from going _there _


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



He posts this horrible thing for some newbs.  I think that's just for the ones he thinks are liberals though.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Geez, now I'm scared and my curiosity is piqued.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Mr. Hoss is going to have to post that _thing_ now so John Wayne knows what the fuck we're rambling about


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Lucy doesn't like @gunos twin .




​


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Ook.. Is this like a Mr. Potato Head fleshy-colored vibrating dildo hybrid or something?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Or something is probably the best way to describe it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




OMG!    

It's_ there_ that _thing_ and I'm just an innocent girl with a virgin mind, oh wait, hold on, I forgot


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Something not right with it for sure, can't place what, though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Well I think it might be Hillary's Blow-Up Doll for when Huma isn't around


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Needs more hair for that. What do you think all that coughing was from?


----------



## depotoo (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


 ChrisL and Lucy Hamilton each have double vision and can't see how handsome that thing is. 
This illustration is their problem.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Nooooooooooooooooooooooo you are evil an evil _evil_ man


----------



## Alex. (Feb 10, 2017)

Welcome 


you have to be pretty quick on your feet around here


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 10, 2017)

Alex. said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> you have to be pretty quick on your feet around here



That's one helluva GIF!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 10, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome
> ...



It is, we better not ask Alex where he got it from


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Feb 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, yeah.


----------



## sealybobo (May 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I was looking for a forum to post at and thought I'd give this one a try.
> 
> It seems good! Looks like there's a decent mix of opinions and political leanings. I've been around some forums for a while and have already seen a familiar handle.
> 
> Hopefully I get to stick around.


God you were nice when you first joined. Today you’re trolling posts calling people (me) a faggot. You should have told us you’re an asshole when you introduced yourself.

Yes there is a decent mix of people here. Try to be one of the decent ones.


----------



## sealybobo (May 19, 2018)

Iceweasel said:


> Howdy Duke!
> 
> They do have a good filtering system here, it will help clean up a lot of garbage.


They missed you


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for a forum to post at and thought I'd give this one a try.
> ...



Let it never be said that Silly Boo Boo isn't the stalking type.

He goes back to the 1st post, even. Almost like ZackB, but lamer.


----------

